# Dell Inspiron 15 5558 randomly goes off



## lanie501 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi, I have a Dell Inspiron 15 5558 Signature edition laptop which runs windows 10. I've only had this laptop for 4 months. I've noticed that the laptop will go off for no apparent reason. I've checked the sleep settings and changed them to no avail. It goes off while I'm reading or watching a movie...just randomly. The only good thing is that when I turn it back on, it returns to whatever I was doing. If I was watching a movie when it went off, if I press the power button I will hear the audio continue while I'm unlocking the lock screen. It's a random thing that happens and it's very frustrating especially as this is a new laptop. Please help


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you changed all the power settings ?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

What do you mean by "while I'm unlocking the lock screen"?

In this case the screen saver just may be set to lock the screen, which can will blank the screen.


----------



## lanie501 (Feb 15, 2012)

etaf said:


> settings





etaf said:


> have you changed all the power settings ?


This is a screen shot of my power settings


----------



## lanie501 (Feb 15, 2012)

DaveA said:


> What do you mean by "while I'm unlocking the lock screen"?
> 
> In this case the screen saver just may be set to lock the screen, which can will blank the screen.


What i mean is that when it goes off, I press the power button and I am shown the screen where I have to put in my password. While entering my password I can usually still hear audio coming through if I had been listening to something before.
Here is a screen shot of my power settings


----------



## lanie501 (Feb 15, 2012)

http://www.itguyswa.com.au/my-computer-goes-into-sleep-mode-after-5-minutes-how-can-i-stop-it/
I came across this link. Please let me know if you think that this might be my problem.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Is your screen saver set to lock the screen?


----------

